# I need a bubbling sound effect for my cauldron!!



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I need a good cheap or free bubbling sound effect for my cauldron prop. Does anyone have one or can they point me to one they like. The ones I found by googling were like 3 seconds long, still too short to loop.

Help the creep!


----------



## SilverScream (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm looking for one, just give me an hour or so


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Can't help with the audio but that is a fantastic job on your prop! Is that a bucky and if so how did you get the joints so limber? Some good audio will really set it off.

Oh, I just watched again and saw the eye hook joints, Very cool.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

*big lots bag of bones - skull is a foam cast of a bucky*

big lots bag of bones - skull is a foam cast of a bucky. He still needs knee and elbow joints. The bag of bones is styrofoam so its light and doesnt' stress the frame, which is only 1/2 inch pvc.


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

that is very cool, I have been trying to think of an unusual twist to this prop. nice job


----------



## aowright (Oct 10, 2008)

I found some bubbling sounds a while back. When I get home I'll see if I can dig them up for you.


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

Looks really creepy...nice to break from the Oz witch image.


----------



## Departed_Studios (May 18, 2008)

I have some decent stereo bubbling.. Give me a sec.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Excellent job on the skelly. I'm having my wife record a witch chant to go with my witch & cauldron. If she doesn't have a bubbling noise on her keyboard to go with the chant I'll be looking to see what gets posted here.


----------



## haunts4u (Oct 17, 2008)

It may sound kinda crazy..get a bong fill it with water act like you are smoking it and record the sound you get from the bubbling. Then just load it on you computer and amp up the sound,loop it also then tada you got a bubbling cauldron


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

haunts4u said:


> It may sound kinda crazy..get a bong fill it with water act like you are smoking it and record the sound you get from the bubbling. Then just load it on you computer and amp up the sound,loop it also then tada you got a bubbling cauldron


Good idea, can anyone loan me a bong?

I found three tiny loops, like 3 seconds each, so in audacity I copied them over and over, panned one left, one right, and the one that sounded like bubbles blown thru a straw and slowed it way down.

It sounds decent but I'm holding out for something better.


----------



## aowright (Oct 10, 2008)

Here are links to two bubble sounds that I used on my cauldron. One is just the bubbles and the other adds a water sound. Play around with it in Audacity if you need to change the pitch.

http://www.katalyss.com/files/bubbles.mp3
http://www.katalyss.com/files/bubbles_w_water.mp3


----------



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

I have a couple, one with bubbling:
http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/wbrew long.mp3
and one with a cackle added:
http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/fx-witchcauldron long.mp3


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

DC, I don't know if you ever got a bubbling sound you were happy with, but for our witch chant I used a 1/2" piece of PVC and blew bubbles in a pitcher of water. It gave a nice deep bubbling sound. Roxy may actually have it saved as a separate audio track.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I got some good stuff last year, and blended it in audacity, it sounds very nice.

Lots of people pm'd me and sent me links, who i have forgotten a year later, but if you did, thanks again for all the help.

You guys are great!

I guess I could post that file if anyone else needs it, you know, play it forward.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I had a good one I used last year but lost it in the hard drive crash back in May. Sorry I wasn't much help there.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

RoxyBlue sent me her cauldron bubbling sound file a while back. It's very good as Spooky1 mentioned. If you still need a sound file, I can send it to you after I get home tonight.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice twist on the stirring witch. Has that whole voodoo thing going. Really cool.


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

Try our ftp
http://www.minionsweb.com/wavs.shtml


----------



## Departed_Studios (May 18, 2008)

*no prob.*

I didnt check out all the replies, but if none of them did the trick.. Drop me an email & let me know how long you need it to be and I'll send you an mp3. I was just editing some bubbling 10 mins ago. 

[email protected]


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

OK OK GUYS! Thanks for the help your' all the best, but look at the date on my post! LOL this is from last year! But hey, good for all the new cauldron props this year, yeah?!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

OMG, I never noticed that LOL! I guess when I saw Spooky1's reply, I just assumed that it was a current post - never looked at the date. Ooooops!


----------



## Departed_Studios (May 18, 2008)

lol


----------

